# Tonight



## Cagiest_One (Jun 12, 2011)

Are night clubs shut tonight or do they shut as Ramadan begins?

If they're not shut yet, who wants to party tonight  ? arty: arty:


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Most nightclubs and bars are open during Ramadan, however, there is no music. The sale of alcohol typically only starts after Iftar as well.

The bars and nightclubs will all be open tonight - the restrictions only apply during the holy month of Ramadan.

You have put up your post quite late so I doubt you will have many takers. Most people will either be out already, or their way out or crawling back home from brunch. I would recommend that for the next time, you put up your post at least by mid week. Pick a time and a location and you will have a few people turn up.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

If you want to pick me up I'm game to go out lol!


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

I can tell you definitively, as somebody who works in nightclubs, that the clubs are open tonight, and all licences have been revoked from tomorrow evening - so tonight is your last chance to squeeze one in before Ramadan.

EDIT: You will find that actually most nightclubs (if not all) will be closed until EID.


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok, I'll admit, I was wrong. Just Armani's licence finished tonight. Most clubs will be open Saturday and Sunday at this point until further notice


----------

